# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Redo of BOB....# day pack.

## hunter63

Found a 3 day Tactical bag like this.....for $36 bucks....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...2CgxoCnxfw_wcB

This is replacing my medium Alice pack.....which is fast becoming way too big to carry.....
Trying to create a basic pack with gear.....the carry expanded food/cooking/sleeping in separate bags. 

Removed all food stuff except coffee singles, tea bags and spices......
Removed folding stove....may replace with folding butane stove........ordered, but still coming(?)
BUT
Also added stove base to USGI Canteen/cup/stove..hang on outside now.....(not sure if I like it yet)
Also added canteen carrier to carry Zebra Pot (filled with ziplock w/coffee singles/tea bags/bullion cubes....also on out side.....(see above)

Removed tube tent,..... replaced with tarp, 2 contractor garbage bags, several cheapo survival blankets....
New Milsurp poncho rolled up on outside....50ft, and 2-20ft paracord

Removed mess kit........Looking to improve or replace pan(?) and plate....(Have a cook set ordered to borrow from)

Added underwear and socks in zip lock....pair of long wool socks....Need to add bandana/bug head net, watch cap.

Fire kits, 
FAK....
 To be continued.....
Bulls-Eye combo Hatchet/knife combo modded to clip to molly loops on back.....

----------


## kyratshooter

I'm sticking with the deer cart!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah....These days the Deer cart is a 4 wheeler....LOL
Bought this pack to replace the "Hunting Fanny Pack"....as putting the fanny pack on was kinda a PITA.....so started transfering stuff to this one...
Didn't like it....

So.....
Went back to the fanny pack...but found that it fits in one of the Finn Gas mask bags......just fold the waist straps and tuck the whole thing in and wear it like a shoulder bag...or toss it on the 4 wheeler......Problem solved.
I really like those Finn gas mask bags..........




As you can see the hunting fanny pack fits right in the Finn bag....




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That left the 3 day Tactical bag...with no home......AND as I was going thru the carry in vehicle kits anyway...... replacing food stuff from 2010....Thought ...Hummmmm have a smaller cool bag.........then started on the Alice pack...trying to down size.

Can't find "watch caps"...(stocking caps) locally...wanted to tuck one in with gloves in the new version.
They only had newer style caps....looks like skull caps.....as seen on the hunting show.....

Found these on SG.....6 for 14 bucks.....
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...caps?a=1907823

When I get this newer bag done will post it up......

----------


## kyratshooter

If you wait a couple more weeks the Dollar General Store will have watch caps for $1 !

Brown jersey gloves $5 a dozen, bandannas in all colors and such.  I go to the Dollar General a lot because it is the only store in my little village.  Only have the DG, Windy's and McDonalds so the local pickin's are slim. 

Walmart also keeps them real cheap when the cold weather gear comes in.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah...no rush....I guess August isn't a good month for cold weather gear.... 

Besides I may want to get to $49 bucks for free shipping......LOL

----------

